
Internet Explorer 9 utterly dominates malware-blocking stats - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/07/internet-explorer-9-utterly-dominates-malware-blocking-stats.ars#
======
russell
Good news. I personally use Software Doctor. It blocks things several time a
day, most of which seem to be tracking sites. However I haven't been bitten by
any malware such as fake anti-malware in more than a year. OTOH I would like
to find something that is both good and free.

